# COVID-19 Coronavirus Disease



## minh-thanh (Mar 12, 2020)

Perhaps people have been advised how to prevent the disease
So I just wish everyone and families good health!
Take care of yourself and your family !


----------



## dnalot (Mar 12, 2020)

Here in the U.S.A. the wealthy will be fine, the rest of us are on our own.

Mark T


----------



## Shelton (Mar 12, 2020)

Keep politics out of this.


----------



## lohring (Mar 13, 2020)

As a dentist in an age range where the fatality rate is between 9 and 10%, I have stopped seeing patients as of now.  My office, staffed by younger people, will remain open.  We will be screening the forehead temperature of everyone, staff and patients, at the door.  It's a crude and inaccurate method to prevent spread, but it's all we have at this time.  I won't be returning to practice until definitive testing is available.  Countries and regions where intensive screening was used have managed to control the outbreak and avoid overwhelming hospitals.  They put systems in place after experiences with earlier outbreaks of diseases like SARS and Swine flu.  We'll see what happens in this inadequately prepared country.

Lohring Miller


----------



## ZAPJACK (Mar 23, 2020)

Home Work during Coronavirus !


----------



## RM-MN (Mar 23, 2020)

I farm.  I sure am glad I don't need to spread manure during this.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Mar 23, 2020)

I'm fortunate to have a hobby to keep me busy, but I'm also unfortunately also in the high risk group. I'm finding out that all the other things I was doing before lockdown helped keep my mind sharp for the time I spent in my shop. Now, with my brain drifting around in a dense fog, I'm making more and more ridiculous mistakes. Although I'm spending much more time in my shop nowadays, my actual forward progress is maddeningly slow. - Terry


----------



## fcheslop (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi Terry, as another member of the high risk group Im in the same position and seem to be going backwards on projects and also doing dumb things
Keep well and safe
cheers
frazer


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 24, 2020)

I lost dedication to the hobby, is a temporary thing, I had an intermittent fault in the glow plug feeding and monitoring circuit and when things do not go right I am reluctant to recommit but will pass. Blame it on Covid-19.  I have a soar throat and a bit of fever but is not Corona, breathing easy.  Wife is panicked.


----------



## almega (Mar 24, 2020)

Working from home and even getting groceries delivered, which I never thought I would do. That 9-10% mortality rate is dropping fast as more testing is done. Even among the higher aged who have been infected, over 90% of those who have died had other  significant underlying conditions (not diminishing that they died) but generally if healthy, even if over 65, you may have a rough few days but will likely survive. And the good news is, if you do get it and survive, you will never get it again - you are immune.


----------



## mayhugh1 (Mar 24, 2020)

tornitore45 said:


> I lost dedication to the hobby, is a temporary thing, I had an intermittent fault in the glow plug feeding and monitoring circuit and when things do not go right I am reluctant to recommit but will pass. Blame it on Covid-19.  I have a soar throat and a bit of fever but is not Corona, breathing easy.  Wife is panicked.


Hope you feel better soon, Mauro... Terry


----------



## Andy Munns (Mar 24, 2020)

Part retired and now technology teaching 2dpw online from home as I was in higher age risk group and advised to stay away. Only a handful of students coming to school, probably children of essentials. Able to do more home workshop stuff - Taking more time and pursuing more quality. Supply of materials is an issue as I no longer have ready access to workshop scrap bins outside. Hope local metal merchants stay open and viable. Streets and shops bare and everybody at shops is distancing but being good to each other. Toilet paper and sanitiser absent from shops but plenty of tissues and lots of shaving cream to use as hand soap. Keep well and mentally busy - Andy - Au.


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 24, 2020)

Knowing sanitizer would be missing from shelves I thought myself pretty smart to go to Home Depot for bulk Denaturated Alcohol until I found only two of the smaller cans.  Most of us own a full face shield attached to a hard hat.  That is what I wore to HEB,  the people that did not comment with a thumb up look at me like an alien life form.


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 24, 2020)

Thank you Terry.

Knowing sanitizer would be missing from shelves I thought myself pretty smart to go to Home Depot for bulk Denaturated Alcohol until I found only two of the smaller cans.  Most of us own a full face shield attached to a hard hat.  That is what I wore to HEB,  the people that did not comment with a thumb up look at me like an alien life form.


----------



## deeferdog (Mar 24, 2020)

Managed to snag a pack of toilet paper yesterday! Things will get better but I feel they will be different. Cheers, Peter


----------



## lohring (Mar 25, 2020)

It's a good time to work on projects.  I've been 3D printing face shields for my office where they're still seeing emergency patients with a few of my younger employees.  I started to print masks for my wife's adult foster home workers to protect the patients as well.  However, the bed thermosistor decided to die.  I hope to get a replacement.  The state is locked down, but I've been able to still get reasonable delivery times for online purchases.  Amazon just became hopeless, though.

Good luck to all.

Lohring Miller


----------



## driller1432 (Mar 25, 2020)

Hello all
I work at the local hospital in plant operations (28 years) and planned on retiring last month but they talked me into working one more year. So I had already envisioned myself spending lot's of time in the shop, now I'm in the eye of the storm.  I just picked up a sherline mill and lathe about a month ago that I set up in the house so now I can work without heating the big shop which isn't worth the trouble or cost. Point is after a stressful day at work I can machine parts for my 426 hemi model and what a great way to forget about all else what a stress reliever! By the way making good progress on engine I'll do some posting on that thread soon.
Keep well all
Steve


----------



## Dongor (Mar 27, 2020)

tornitore45 said:


> Knowing sanitizer would be missing from shelves I thought myself pretty smart to go to Home Depot for bulk Denaturated Alcohol until I found only two of the smaller cans.  Most of us own a full face shield attached to a hard hat.  That is what I wore to HEB,  the people that did not comment with a thumb up look at me like an alien life form.


Hi Mauro hope your feeling better, please research denatured alchohol more as it contains ethanol,which could lead you to think it might be a worthwhile Substitute but ingredients added to it for effectiveness in shellac removal etc. Make it poisonus, to drink meaning it can be dangerous if absorbed through the skin. Rubbing alchohol on the other hand is fine at 60% or higher concentrations.
I’m no expert this is just what I’ve researched. Stay well.


----------



## delalio (Mar 27, 2020)

Been spending a lot of time in the workshop "isolating". Getting a lot more done than normal. Its pretty good. But, it comes at the cost of interacting with people during the day.
I think it's best so stay away from everyone, not catch it, or spread it. Sure, our hobby is entertaining enough for us to be busy for a few months.

I hope everybody is well and not exposing themselves to unnecessary risk. Sorry to hear some of you are ill.


----------



## tornitore45 (Mar 27, 2020)

Dongor,   thank you for bringing this to my attention.  I though denaturated was poisoned to prevent ingestion but never thought it was also poisonous to absorption.    I will give this some more research.


----------



## ZAPJACK (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## packrat (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## BillD (Mar 29, 2020)

Here in the UK, we have used 'meths' (methylated spirit) for cleaning wounds for decades. Older folk like me will remember the bottle of purple liquid, which stung briefly when applied to scratches and grazes, but sterilised the wound. Ethanol, with methanol added to make it undrinkable (i.e., unsafe to drink), plus the intensely bitter additive (so, unpleasant to drink). So I don't think that applying to the skin presents a problem.
Bill


----------



## L98fiero (Mar 29, 2020)

BillD said:


> Here in the UK, we have used 'meths' (methylated spirit) for cleaning wounds for decades. Older folk like me will remember the bottle of purple liquid, which stung briefly when applied to scratches and grazes, but sterilised the wound. Ethanol, with methanol added to make it undrinkable (i.e., unsafe to drink), plus the intensely bitter additive (so, unpleasant to drink). So I don't think that applying to the skin presents a problem.
> Bill



I can't imagine occasional use would be an issue as most of us have had spills or whatever on our hands  at one time or another, however using it regularly really isn't to be recommended.
"Alcohol-based hand rub (hand sanitizer) is heavily used in the community and the healthcare setting to maintain hand hygiene. Methanol must never be used in such a product because oral, pulmonary and/or skin exposures can result in severe systemic toxicity and even deaths. However, sporadic cases of acute poisoning indicate that alcohol-based hand rub with undeclared methanol may be found in the market from time to time. The unexpected presence of methanol poses a serious threat to public health." - Methanol as an Unlisted Ingredient in Supposedly Alcohol-Based Hand Rub Can Pose Serious Health Risk


----------



## Peter Twissell (Mar 29, 2020)

Amid all the fuss about hand cleansers, alcohol and otherwise, it's worth looking up antivirals.
Unlike antibacterials, there are very few antivirals and those that exist target specific viruses.
The point of washing is to physically remove contamination from the skin.
Alcohol helps this process by dissolving oils, both those produced by the skin and those we pick up from elsewhere.
Any detergent will do this. It just takes a few seconds longer.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive have been self isolating for 3 weeks now so have been getting plenty jobs done
Downside is i now have 4 Myfords all finished and restored that i wont be able to sell
Been looking for jobs to do.Spent a day stripping/restoring and painting my bench vise
Also made a set of soft jaws for it.Having to make do with what matls i have as the
stores are now closed. Its a worrying time but anxiety is not a problem YET


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 31, 2020)

For the USA, this link gets you to the EPA "Official" list of products, ingredients, etc.. It is changing constantly.:









						About List N: Disinfectants for Coronavirus (COVID-19)  | US EPA
					

EPA expects all products on List N to kill the coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19) when used according to the label directions.




					www.epa.gov
				




--ShopShoe


----------

